# Any Masonic Lodge in Qatar?



## jhake27 (Jul 16, 2013)

Greetings! I would like to know if there is Masonic lodge here in doha qatar? Thank you so much! More power.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro Shawn (Mar 12, 2014)

jhake27, Did you ever find a lodge in Doha? I am planing a trip there and would love to stop by a lodge for some fellowship.


----------



## jhake27 (Mar 13, 2014)

Bro Shawn said:


> jhake27, Did you ever find a lodge in Doha? I am planing a trip there and would love to stop by a lodge for some fellowship.



Sir good Day, there is masonic lodge here in Doha inside US military base here in Doha Qatar. I don't located it yet but I' pretty sure that there is a lodge in there, I talk once on Worshipful master. Thank you sir.


----------



## marty15chris (Mar 13, 2014)

I will be stopping in Qater in about a month or so. Do you have the contact info for the WM on the base there?  


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jhake27 (Mar 16, 2014)

marty15chris said:


> I will be stopping in Qater in about a month or so. Do you have the contact info for the WM on the base there?
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



I lost may phone, but I can give you his E-mail address so that you can contact him at least.. qml.wmaster@gmail.com his name is Justine Nunn if I'm not mistaken. Maybe he is a past master now. hope it would help you.


----------



## marty15chris (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I'll email him. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Tom Jarvie (Apr 16, 2015)

marty15chris said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll email him.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Hi there, came across your thread re masonry in Qata_r.  I'm heading there in a month or so and wondered if you'd found a lodge there, and any contact info you may have. Thanks, Tom Jarvie, PM. _


----------



## Bro John Skaf (May 8, 2015)

Fraternal greetings, once you are in Qatar, let me know. QML 210, Oklahoma Jurisdiction, District 15


----------



## Alex Sarubbi (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi , i am in Doha , i am looking for a regular masonic lodge. I am just Will be here a few days can a y body orient me ? Thanks


----------



## Winj (Jul 3, 2016)

Good day ,my brothers ,I would like of know about masonic lodge in the 
middle East.


----------



## Brother H (Sep 10, 2016)

Winj said:


> Good day ,my brothers ,I would like of know about masonic lodge in the
> middle East.


Where in the Middle East?


----------



## MarkR (Sep 11, 2016)

Seriously guys, some of these are really reading like trolls trying to get us to "out" Masons or lodges in countries where Masonry is forbidden.  Govern yourselves accordingly.


----------



## Brother H (Sep 11, 2016)

MarkR said:


> Seriously guys, some of these are really reading like trolls trying to get us to "out" Masons or lodges in countries where Masonry is forbidden.  Govern yourselves accordingly.



Exactly,
That is why I was wondering "where in the Middle East"?
It is clear: if the local Civil Authority (the Government) forbids Freemasonry, then that's it: No Masonry (not even in caves or tunnel or I don't know what Conspiracy people can create  )


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Kuyang John (Dec 24, 2016)

Bro John Skaf said:


> Fraternal greetings, once you are in Qatar, let me know. QML 210, Oklahoma Jurisdiction, District 15


Good Day Bro.. I will be in Doha on the 15 Jan 2017, pls give me inputs as it is my first visit to Qatar.


----------



## Winj (Dec 24, 2016)

Brother H said:


> Where in the Middle East?


 I'm brazilian , and i was curious , the middles east is local closed and masonic preach the contrary


----------



## Brother H (Dec 24, 2016)

Winj said:


> I'm brazilian , and i was curious , the middles east is local closed and masonic preach the contrary



Please can you explain what you mean?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Winj (Dec 25, 2016)

the freemasonry preaches the freedom of the human being, it always looks for the search of the truth and never in an absolute truth, the freemason is a referencia to society for his good customs and to be free, these things the middle orient has politics of they oppress his population of there acts in the archaic form the politics of his population


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 25, 2016)

Winj said:


> the freemasonry preaches the freedom of the human being, it always looks for the search of the truth and never in an absolute truth, the freemason is a referencia to society for his good customs and to be free, these things the middle orient has politics of they oppress his population of there acts in the archaic form the politics of his population


I'm unaware of Freemasonry preaching the freedom of the human being 

Yes, some governments in the Middle East, and elsewhere, oppress. Relevance?


----------



## Winj (Dec 25, 2016)

Of course, Freemasonry always in its history seeks the freedom of the intellectual human being, if it does not have this essence, do not preach Freemasonry


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 25, 2016)

Winj said:


> Of course, Freemasonry always in its history seeks the freedom of the intellectual human being, if it does not have this essence, do not preach Freemasonry


You have now changed your claim. Do you have a citation for it?

You don't explain the relevance of oppressive governments in your post. 

While there may be a loss in translation, I don't preach Freemasonry. Further, your command not to do with would appear to have more in common with oppression than intellectual freedom


----------



## Winj (Dec 25, 2016)

I did not change my speech, the governments oppressors applying ideology that leaves the alienated person, applying to absolute truth silencing the persons what to debate, I do not know if you are a freemason or not for his speech, it will go away it did not understand the essence of the freemasonry that is it can debate and look, the governments oppressors when to see persons whom they criticize they remove the persons, but the criticism steps for search of the light


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 25, 2016)

Winj said:


> I did not change my speech, the governments oppressors applying ideology that leaves the alienated person, applying to absolute truth silencing the persons what to debate, I do not know if you are a freemason or not for his speech, it will go away it did not understand the essence of the freemasonry that is it can debate and look, the governments oppressors when to see persons whom they criticize they remove the persons, but the criticism steps for search of the light


Yes, we understand there are oppressive governments. What is the relevance to the discussion?   

Regular Freemasons do not discuss political matters in lodge. 

Yes, I am a Freemason. See my signature line. What is your obedience?


----------



## Winj (Dec 25, 2016)

I belong to the big store in the state of Rio de Janeiro, regular Masons can not talk shop about party politics issues because each party has its line of thoughts generating great problems and monopilo of thoughts, but the policy itself is in everyone's life In general, whether inside or outside the store, we come to this question because of this conversation because I initially have doubts about whether there are Masonic lodges in the Middle East, since most of this countries have an absolite and oppressive policy and are very rigid in their line Of thought.


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 25, 2016)

Winj said:


> I belong to the big store in the state of Rio de Janeiro, regular Masons can not talk shop about party politics issues because each party has its line of thoughts generating great problems and monopilo of thoughts, but the policy itself is in everyone's life In general, whether inside or outside the store, we come to this question because of this conversation because I initially have doubts about whether there are Masonic lodges in the Middle East, since most of this countries have an absolite and oppressive policy and are very rigid in their line Of thought.


Thank you. Could you provide the name of your grand lodge or a link?


----------



## Winj (Dec 25, 2016)

i'm sorry my speller wrote wrong, my juridiction is the Gran Masonic Lodge of the State of Rio de Janeiro, your link is https://glmerj.org.br/


We have dealt with its legality among others throughout the world


----------



## Winj (Dec 26, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Thank you. Could you provide the name of your grand lodge or a link?


 

What rite do you practice?


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 26, 2016)

Winj said:


> What rite do you practice?


In Utah and Oklahoma, Preston Webb variants. In England, Emulation. I am also a member of side orders.


----------



## Winj (Dec 26, 2016)

In Rio de Janeiro is practiced 6 different rites, but the old Scots and accepted is the most practiced , 

Can you tell me if there's any brother from New Zealand in forum?
Can you tell me which rite is practiced in the New Zealand  ?


----------



## Bloke (Dec 29, 2016)

Winj said:


> In Rio de Janeiro is practiced 6 different rites, but the old Scots and accepted is the most practiced ,
> 
> Can you tell me if there's any brother from New Zealand in forum?
> Can you tell me which rite is practiced in the New Zealand  ?



GL NZ use a variation of Emulation I believe....


----------



## Michael Yap Montecino (Oct 22, 2017)

jhake27 said:


> Sir good Day, there is masonic lodge here in Doha inside US military base here in Doha Qatar. I don't located it yet but I' pretty sure that there is a lodge in there, I talk once on Worshipful master. Thank you sir.



Please update me regarding masonic lodge inside military base in Qatar


----------



## Michael Yap Montecino (Oct 22, 2017)

Michael Yap Montecino said:


> Please update me regarding masonic lodge inside military base in Qatar



My email add montecino.m.y@gmail.com


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 22, 2017)

Michael Yap Montecino said:


> Please update me regarding masonic lodge inside military base in Qatar



Yeah that's not gonna happen


----------



## Michael Yap Montecino (Oct 23, 2017)

Brethren,  What I mean inside. military base in Qatar. Thanks


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 23, 2017)

Yeah we know and that's why I'm not even gonna entertain this question

Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## ELIJAHWILLY1 (Nov 4, 2018)

jhake27 said:


> Sir good Day, there is masonic lodge here in Doha inside US military base here in Doha Qatar. I don't located it yet but I' pretty sure that there is a lodge in there, I talk once on Worshipful master. Thank you sir.


please I need a connection of a lodge


----------



## Anticlock warrior (Dec 1, 2018)

Hi
Some one in doha....
As I m new in this forum.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 1, 2018)

Please read the previous responses.


----------



## Anticlock warrior (Dec 1, 2018)

Ripcord22A said:


> Yeah that's not gonna happen


Civilians are not allowed there. Outside there is no lodges in doha....!
That's all I think


----------



## Trant (Dec 6, 2018)

Do we also have in dubai UAE?


----------



## gmha (Dec 30, 2018)

Trant said:


> Do we also have in dubai UAE?


we havd kindly send your details/ CV on this email gmhiramabiff357@yahoo.com


----------



## Robert abugri Atuga (Mar 9, 2020)

jhake27 said:


> Greetings! I would like to know if there is Masonic lodge here in doha qatar? Thank you so much! More power.
> 
> Freemason Co
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert abugri Atuga (Mar 9, 2020)

jhake27 said:


> Mobile


Needs freemasion in Qatar contact number


----------



## dortiz6974 (May 31, 2020)

As we all know, masonry is illegal in most middle eastern countries.  Unless it is a lodge on a military installation you will not be doing any work. 

I do think it would be best to start a contact list in the middle eastern countries so that if a brother is traveling through a country and needs assistance with anything a fellow mason os there to help. I’m available in Bahrain for any traveling through.


----------



## Ausmason (Nov 7, 2021)

Fraternal greetings all,
Im a master mason from Sydney Australia and about to relocate to Doha, Qatar. If anyone could help connecting me with any lodge or brethren over there that would be highly appreciated.

KFR
Alan


----------



## Bloke (Nov 9, 2021)

Ausmason said:


> Fraternal greetings all,
> Im a master mason from Sydney Australia and about to relocate to Doha, Qatar. If anyone could help connecting me with any lodge or brethren over there that would be highly appreciated.
> 
> KFR
> Alan


Hello Bro Alan
You just won't find Freemasonry in Qatar. Whenever you are traveling, your first point of contact should probably be your own GL. Suggest you contact GLNSW&ACT - it's only them who can tell you who they are in  Amity with. Protocol with GL might be via your Sec, certainly in Victoria that's who will supply your travel letter, but GL will tell you where can use it.

S&F
Bloke.


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 18, 2021)

Ausmason said:


> Fraternal greetings all,
> Im a master mason from Sydney Australia and about to relocate to Doha, Qatar. If anyone could help connecting me with any lodge or brethren over there that would be highly appreciated.
> 
> KFR
> Alan


Your own Grand Lodge is the place to go for definitive information about Freemasonry in any country you are going to travel to.


----------



## Ausmason (Dec 6, 2021)

Bloke said:


> Hello Bro Alan
> You just won't find Freemasonry in Qatar. Whenever you are traveling, your first point of contact should probably be your own GL. Suggest you contact GLNSW&ACT - it's only them who can tell you who they are in  Amity with. Protocol with GL might be via your Sec, certainly in Victoria that's who will supply your travel letter, but GL will tell you where can use it.
> 
> S&F
> Bloke.


Thanks for the advice Bro Bloke,
Have submitted the request to our GL via our secretary. 

KFR
Alan


----------



## Ausmason (Dec 6, 2021)

Mike Martin said:


> Your own Grand Lodge is the place to go for definitive information about Freemasonry in any country you are going to travel to.


Thanks for the advice brother, have submitted the request.


KFR
Alan


----------



## qchdez (Feb 10, 2022)

Ausmason said:


> Thanks for the advice brother, have submitted the request.
> 
> 
> KFR
> Alan


Brother Alan,
Did you find a Lodge in Qatar, now I am currently in Doha and I would like to know as well.

regards


----------



## Mike Martin (Feb 10, 2022)

qchdez said:


> Brother Alan,
> Did you find a Lodge in Qatar, now I am currently in Doha and I would like to know as well.
> 
> regards


As you are presenting as a Freemason the advice is the same. You need to contact your own Grand Lodge for information.


----------

